# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  iNec και ArNet.gr

## ArNet1

To ArNet.gr συμμετείχε, ως *επίσημος προσκεκλημένος*, στο Συνέδριο Ευρυζωνικών Πόλεων *Broadband Cities 2007* που διοργάνωσε το *iNEC*, το Παγκόσμιο Δίκτυο Ηλεκτρονικών (e-) Κοινοτήτων στην Ολλανδία στις 14 και 15 Νοεμβρίου 2007. 

Από τις εισηγήσεις των ομιλητών έγινε φανερή η ευκαιρία ταχύτερης και ευρύτερης ανάπτυξης που απολαμβάνουν οι πόλεις που αποφασίζουν να δραστηριοποιηθούν στο πεδίο της ευρυζωνικότητας.  Παρουσιάστηκαν  ενδιαφέροντες τρόποι και λύσεις ανάπτυξης  ευρυζωνικών υποδομών και  έγιναν εποικοδομητικές συζητήσεις για καινοτόμες τεχνολογίες και χρήσεις αυτών. 

Στο περιθώριο των εργασιών, το ArNet.gr, με δεδομένη την πρόθεση ένταξής του στο iNEC, συμμετείχε σε συνάντηση  των μελών του δικτύου, όπου πραγματοποιήθηκε διάλογος για την παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στους πολίτες και τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα στην τοπική ανάπτυξη. 

ArNet1
ArNet.gr Support

----------

